# General musings! :)



## Bongofury (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok... I'm new here, and will be reading through the forum, but there's so much info to wade through - I thought I'd start a new thread to ask some of my questions.

I'm looking eventually to breed (possibly) but for now, I do only want pets. Perhaps a pair or trio of does, just to try out mouse keeping again, with breeder mice. I'd only ever owned petshop mice before, and I know it can be rather different.

Would it be possible to pick some up from Bradford perhaps? I don't know if anyone rehomes adults? Perhaps it's not the done thing? I'd be interested in perhaps taking on some ex breeding/show mice just as pets.

If I did fancy breeding in the future, I think I like the Dove Tans best - but so far I've not managed to look at many varieties - I think if I could find a variety like our Russian Silvers, I would jump at the chance - especially combined with tan!  Does anyone have any advice on getting into breeding? How to go about it?

I also live in Ireland - which is a bit of an issue, I know there's no mouse fancy here as such, and no show breeders. We do visit UK often enough with the rats though, so it's not the end of the world.

Any advice appreciated! 

xx


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Laura
The mice are being shown on Sunday at Bradford, although Paul Threapleton will probably be there on saurday with his hares, so you will probably have to arrange for Paul or someone to collect and bring on the Saturday. If not if a rat person is going to L & S in December perhaps they can collect and keep till Bradford for you. It would be worth while joining the NMC as the year book has ads from various breeders who may do varieties you want. The L&SCMRC website has photo's of quite a few of the varieties so may be worth a look.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can get silver tans, perhaps you'd like those from the sounds of it? There is a breeder in Ireland who is a member of the NMC and always comes over to Bradford Champs show, I think he's in Co Mayo. As for getting pets if you want older does I bet you could find a few from people on this board but you could also get a group of young does who for whatever reason are not quite good enough to show/breed from for show and keep them as pets. For example those who breed marked varieties tend to have mice they can home as pets because although they raise say 4 per litter, not all may be well marked enough to breed back into the line.


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks both! 

Lian - there's every chance we can get to Bradford both days - as like last year, we'll be combining it ith a visit to Leeds to see Karl's parents, so will be staying locally. I would very much like to go to a mouse show, so will do my best to go both days.

@ MouseBreeder - Thansk for the info re. chap in Mayo. There's another young lady in Cork breeding I think Siamese and Red? I know she was at Bradford last. I'm in touch with her often enough on a friendly basis anyway. It's good to know there *are* mouse breeders here! 

Joining the club seems a good idea too! 
xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Love your avatar!


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Rowangate said:


> Laura
> The mice are being shown on Sunday at Bradford, although Paul Threapleton will probably be there on saurday with his hares, so you will probably have to arrange for Paul or someone to collect and bring on the Saturday. If not if a rat person is going to L & S in December perhaps they can collect and keep till Bradford for you. It would be worth while joining the NMC as the year book has ads from various breeders who may do varieties you want. The L&SCMRC website has photo's of quite a few of the varieties so may be worth a look.


Just wondering if this is the same Paul Threapleton who also breeds and shows Ocicats, Egyptian Maus and Serengeti cats along with his wife Sue in Goole? If so I know them from showing cats as we also have an Ocicat, Egyptian maus and an Oriental and we both bought our Ocicats from the same breeder. Small world. I knew he had argente rabbits but didn't realize he had hares too.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

scatterbrain said:


> Rowangate said:
> 
> 
> > Laura
> ...


Yes it is the same Paul & Sue. Small world yes


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Paul's hares are stunning


----------

